# Defekte GraKa



## r3ddragon (15. Juni 2007)

Seit kurzer Zeit treten beim mehreren Spielen Grafikfehler auf.
Meisten erst im Speil, machmal auch im Menü!

Hier 2 Bilder um es beser zu verdeutigen:

Bild1
Bild2

Meine Hardware besteht aus:

P4 660 (3,6Ghz)
Asus P5ND2
2GB DDR2 533Mhz Ram
XFX GeForce 7600 GS passiv

die Karte is beim gamen maximal bei 50°C

als OS läuft Win XP Pro mit SP2

Danke schonmal für eure antworten


----------



## octo124 (16. Juni 2007)

Um das Prob einzugrenzen, gibts dieselben Probs auch mit einem anderen VGA-Kabel bzw. anderen Monitor?
Zusätzlich werfe mal einen Blick auf die bei dir installierte Grafiktreiberversion = poste diese mal.
Testweise kannst du ja mal dem Cleaningtool für Geforce-Treiber googeln - hab nur ATI bei mir im Einsatz, damit alle Treiber + Reste entfernen und den zur Karte passenden neu installieren.


----------



## chmee (16. Juni 2007)

"Könnte" GraKa-Ram-Fehler sein. Mal im Gerätemanager in den Eigenschaften des Treibers schauen, ob da ein Ram-Test drin ist.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. Juni 2007)

Jop. die Karten könnte defekt sein durch zu hohe Temperatur. evtl. ist es auch nur ein defekter oder zu alter bzw. in Einzelfällen auch zu neuer Treiber.


----------

